# Shutdown For No Reason



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't know if it's related, but since latest windows update (1709, I believe), my PC has shut down and restarted for no reason. This has happened twice.

When I log on, my desktop icons are all lined up to the left of the desktop (I previously had them scattered in small groups across my desktop).

Tommy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A computer that shuts down automatically is usually overheating. If a desktop, shut down the computer and open the side up, clean out all dust and blow out the fans with a can of compressed air. Turn the computer on and make sure all fans are spinning and are not blocked. Boot into Setup (Bios) go to* PC Health *and check the temperatures there
As for your desktop icons, Right click a blank section of the desktop choose *View* _Uncheck_ *Auto Arrange Icons.*


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk

I will get a can of compressed air and clean the inside. The fans were running very fast intermittently lately, so sounds like I have a problem.

I will run bios after I clean and post temps here.

BTW, the "Auto Arrange Icons" was not checked.

Tommy


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Just thought I would add a thought here .. if you want to ensure that your desktop always looks the way you want it an app that restores the desktop to a previously saved design could be useful .. I use "Desktop Restore" and have done for years .. any time my desktop gets messed up either by my own stupidity or by changing analysis .. I can quickly save or restore it just by right clicking on the desktop and selecting save or restore desktop .. saves a lot of hard work ..


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Done_Fishin

Tommy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> The fans were running very fast intermittently lately,


 This is another sign of overheating.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,

Attached is the temps data AFTER cleaning.

Tommy


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

This has happened again (desktop was ok on restart) and I'm getting worried. If it were a temperature reason, I would assume that the fans would be running at high speed - this was not the case.

I was wondering if Windows keeps a log that might be of help.

Tommy


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I attach event viewer (I hope that is the best place to get details, as I googled it). Hope this tells a story!

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Than ks so much DF I have been looking for something like that Desktop save!


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

It has happened again - HELP!

Tommy


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

one of the things that frequently gets overlooked with unexpected shutdowns is that the mains cable where it plugs into the power supply can work loose causing temporary loss of contact. Ensure that the cable is firmly plugged in and at both ends.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Did your system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly? or any BSOD error?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

The power cable is fine at both ends.

Don't know what a BSOD error is, but the pc is simply restarting itself. There is no warning whatsoever, either at shutdown or again at restart.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Right click "This PC", choose "Properties", Click "Advanced System Properties", "Startup and Recovery","Settings" and remove the checkmark from "Automatically Restart", click "OK", then "Apply" and "OK" and now you will get a BSOD when this happens.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

Will this BSOD help us to solve the problem?

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes "Blue Screen of Death" will shoot some codes that might clue us into the reason for shut down.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

There are so many reasons why your computer may encounter a fatal error. It could be due to a registry error, corrupt system file, defective memory, virus, corrupt hardware driver etc. So you’ll want to adopt a more holistic approach, to ensure you cover every possible angle.

With that said, there are a number of steps that you can take to resolving your problem.

1. Switch off Automatic restarts - as suggested by Rich-M, Team manager,
2. Check out for internet security like do you have only 1 anti-virus and also provide the specs of your computer.


----------



## vanukuru.vinod (Oct 3, 2017)

Use System File Checker :
Click on Start -> Run, type cmd and click on OK. [Windows Vista/7: Start -> Type cmd (into the Search programs and files box) and Press CTRL + Shift + Enter, then click on Continue]
[Windows 8/10: right click windows flag/start on bottom left hand corner/Start -> select cmd with admin or click admin with powershell, then click on Continue]

Once Command Prompt loads up, type “sfc.exe /scannow” and press Enter.
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
chkdsk /r

Restart the computer and follow the below steps:

* Click - Start - Control panel - double click system
* Once System Properties loads up, click on the Hardware Tab, followed by the Device Manager Button.
* From Device Manager, you’ll have to click on the [+] beside each category, and then double click on the specific device like yellow ? or exclamation mark.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Yes "Blue Screen of Death" will shoot some codes that might clue us into the reason for shut down.


Hi Rich-M
This has happened again just now and I'm getting really worried.

There was no BSOD (the settings are as you suggested).

Is there anything I can send that might help to analyse?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Run System File Checker as suggested, that really is the next step.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

I ran sfc.exe /scannow and attached is the log file. It said it found errors, so maybe it is somewhere in this (large) file.

Tommy


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Now start an Elevated Command Prompt as previously discussed and type 

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /CheckHealth *and press enter then type 

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth *and press enter. 

Now restart normally.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Spunk has it we make a decent team!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

That we do @Rich-M


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I agree guys. A great team. Thanks to everybody for the continued support.

Attached is the results of dism (first run found no faults, yet scannow mentioned errors, so I hope I'm in the clear now)

I will mark this as solved and re-open if it happens again.

Hopefully, I won't have to call on your services again this year, so let me wish you all a Happy Christmas and thanks again for all your support and assistance in 2017. It really is very much appreciated.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Uh-oh - it's happened again

As an aside, I found this link. It was based on a search I did based on the message in my event viewer at the time of the crash. The behaviour seems to be exactly the same as mentioned in the posts in the link below, namely a)no warning restart, b) Event viewer posts a Critical event with the text "The previous system shutdown at HH:MM:SS on DD/MM/YYYY was unexpected" (the time stamp in this statement is usually a few minutes BEFORE the actual event)

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...expected/95de0b88-8c87-4370-8648-f183392186a7

It appears to be a fairly common event (based on Google search results) and most replies seem to suggest a dodgy driver.

For information, my system is always up-to-date with regard to Windows updates.

There is a utility mentioned in the link above, with a description "Driver Verifier-- tracking down a mis-behaving driver", but reading how to run it scares the living bejeepers out of me.

Don't know if the above helps at all or makes matters worse.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is your next step run Driver Verifier and don't worry it is safe to do.
As with any major software though they suggest and it is a good idea to backup your files and data first. As a general rule before installing anything or running major tests I always make a new image file of the whole system with Macrium, it is just good practice to do so.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I ran Driver Verifier and it put me into an eternal loop. It went to "Preparing Automatic Repair" and then "Diagnosing your PC" and then to "Your PC did not start correctly" with options to "Restart" or "Advanced Options".

Restart just goes back in a loop to above. Advanced Options bring me to a new set of options:-
Continue, Exit & Continue to Windows 10, Use A Device, Troubleshoot

I eventually went to Safe Mode in order to get out of the loop and de-activated driver verifier.

As an aside, the restart is getting much more frequent now (7 times in last 10 days). I took some readings on CPU temp using Speccy (don't know how accurate they are) but it seems to go from a minimum of 55°C to 77°C or even higher (see attached).

I assume this is unusual.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes that is unusual and suggests it may be shutting down because of heat. I suspect it is time to remove heatsink clean cpu and hsf and replace grease on cpu.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

UPDATE:
My PC has been restarting without warning and the instances were getting more frequent. 
I opened the case and removed the heat sink over the chip and it was indeed very dusty.
I cleaned it and it appeared to work (no restart for a week).
However, it happened again two days ago.
Today, however, I did get a warning (see attached). The PC was doing nothing unusual, in fact it was doing nothing at all, as my broadband went down about 20 minutes beforehand.
I checked the Event Viewer and there was an “Error” with the following statement:-
“Log Name: System
Source: Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting
Date: 18/12/2017 14:27:49
Event ID: 1001
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: Tommys_PC
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007f (0x0000000000000008, 0xfffff80112575e70, 0xfffff60945430ed0, 0xfffff8010fbf2a0f). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: c18fb9a0-0d79-4ff0-b266-d6f5237c98b6.”


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Whenever you remove the Heat Sync you have to clean the processor and Heat Sync off and reapply fresh Thermal Paste. 
Be sure to *Disable *_Driver Verifier_*. *This program forces a BSOD if a driver is out of date_._ The BSOD message shows you which driver. 
As for drivers Press the *Win* Key+*X* and choose_ Device Manager_. Are there any devices with yellow flags? If so, these devices need drivers.
Even if you don't know which driver, Go to the Asus support/download drivers site type in the make and model# of your motherboard, and download the *Chipset, Ethernet LAN, *and* Video Driver* for your model. 
If you continue to get BSOD's then please post in this section of the forum for better results http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ions-windows-10-8-1-8-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks spunk.funk


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

UPDATE: I've purchased a new PC

Strangely, I had a restart today for no reason. (Windows acting strangely since update last night)

I've opened a separate case here www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f338/new-pc-restarted-without-warning-1224872.html#post7654786


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

For reasons I won't go into here, I've had to migrate back to my old PC.

The fans are running very fast.

I attach a grab from Task Manager.

Does this indicate anything (nothing running on the PC except Office 365 (Outlook) and Edge.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Not really.


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

With the same issue on 2 computers now are you using a surge protector?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks K9BEG

Yes. It is certainly worth considering. 

On my old PC (Asus M32BF), the fan(s) are running very fast/noisy, so I took a snapshot (attached).

Is it possible for someone to have a look and give me analysis?

Tommy


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

Your CPU is dangerously hot. Either your fan isn't working or you need to reapply heating compound.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Temperature 0 *105 degC* (*220 degF*) (Package)


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm still trying to understand this. I know temperature is one of the issues - maybe the sole issue.

However, I had an unexpected shutdown this morning within a minute of logging on. I assume (maybe incorrectly) that temp is therefore not the issue.

The fans started running very fast and then it restarted.

When I logged on the second time, I waited until I could hear an increase in the fan speed and I recorded the attached from Task Manager.

It has "Disk" at 99% and in red.

Does this indicate anything?

I also attach the second clip from Task Manager, the next time I had a substantial increase in fan speeds.

Hope I'm not setting anyone off on a wild goose chase.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

One thing I am wondering is most archaic Antivirus products run an uncontrollable scan when you open up. I can't help but wonder if Kaspersky isn't the cause. Since you are running Windows 10 which has a better more effective antivirus/antimalware program that reflects today's issues inside it, why would you pay $ for something that is not really effective against today's issues anyway?
Why not remove Kaspersky (temporarily maybe though I would never run it myself) and see if the issue continues. If you do so please use the Kaspersky removal tool or Windows Defender will never enable then.
https://www.techspot.com/downloads/5389-kaspersky-antivirus-uninstaller.html


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

I'll disable for a few days and see what happens.

I am to understand that windows 10 has sufficient antivirus protection built in to cover me for say, a week?

Tommy


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi,

One further question.

Whenever I hear the fans speeding up, I run task manager to see what is going on (I am by no means able to interpret what I see).

As in the picture below, is there a concern when the "Disk" header is red and is at between 95% and 100%.

It was like that when fans speeded up just now and the item using most was "Microsoft® Windows System Protection background tasks.". I assume this is Defender.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

tomohawk said:


> Thanks Rich-M
> 
> I'll disable for a few days and see what happens.
> 
> ...


Windows defender is much better protection than Kaspersky for any length of time without all the issues Kaspersky causes from time to time with rogue updates.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

tomohawk said:


> Hi,
> 
> One further question.
> 
> ...


Since it has never been used I would imagine this is more than likley but would bet it does not continue.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

I'll keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best.

I'll update here if I have another shutdown.

Tommy


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

Have you tried blowing out the dust in the fans and vents? It doesn't take much to create problems. When you said it shut down shortly after starting sounds like a dirty CPU. Kind of like when the grill on your car/truck is full of bugs and the radiator overheats.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks K9BEG

Yes, I cleaned the dust (and it was very dusty) and I also cleaned the paste and re-applied.

It was the first time that I ever did anything like that (used the "pea" method, as it seems to me the most recommended) but the mechanism to lock the sink to the cpu means a lot of fiddling and I suspect I did not get a proper/clean seal.

I'm going to try again this weekend, and hopefully will have a better result.

No restarts for the last few days, but from time to time, the fans get very very noisy and when they do, I shut down some apps. I know it's not the recommended thing to do, but I'm really fed up at this point.

I've already replaced the power unit and I am thinking about buying a new heat sink and fan next.

Tommy


----------



## K9BEG (Jan 10, 2018)

When the fans start getting loud if at all possible I'd suggest shutting the computer for a little while to let it cool down. Just shutting down apps will help some but you still run the risk of damaging the CPU, drives or RAM.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks K9BEG


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tommy sounds like an AMD build can you tell us the cpu as the FX series is known for loud fan noise whenever a new task is started or at bootup and I don't feel like reading 49 posts to get the answer....


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

Speccy file attached.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well those processors don't have the high racket of FX series but they are typically noisy with bootup and new tasks so I would not worry about that.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a quick question.

Is Microsoft Edge known to be heavy on computer resources?

The one thing I do notice is that when the fans are running fast/noisy, if I shut down Edge, they immediately slow down.

I would have a few Edge tabs open, one streaming a TV news station and another where I would be reading an online newspaper (I would be scrolling down a lot and there would be a lot of photos loading to the screen).

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I just tried an experiment with Hww Monitor open I opened Chrome, Waterfox and Edge and I was amazed. Edge used 6 times the amount of cpu resources to open but settled down to 1/2 the usage. Chrome used only slight resources from cpu and Waterfox was unchanged in resources demand. I had no idea that was true so if you had multiple Edge windows open I would bet the noise would be deafening from any AMD cpu or epu.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

I appreciate the feedback.

I was of the opinion that Chrome was the heaviest on system resources and I moved away from it a long time ago.

Can't beat real information.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You know when you think about it and realize Edge allows fewer plugins than most browsers, I can't help but wonder why this is.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Darn it! It's just restarted again! Time 17:49

Nothing much happening. Only Edge open with two tabs (Facebook and Twitter). Fans were NOT running fast.


I've added as much info in the attached document as I can from Event Viewer / Windows Logs / System

:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Tommy


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tomohawk said:


> Darn it! It's just restarted again! Time 17:49
> 
> Nothing much happening. Only Edge open with two tabs (Facebook and Twitter). Fans were NOT running fast.
> 
> ...


If I recall well, you bought a new PC and it too started shutting down and restarting unexpectedly, right?


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Stancestans

Yes - that is correct. I have sent back the new PC and am still working with my old one.

I have replaced the power unit, the thermal paste and have put it on a UPS power plug.

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:
Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

According to what I read the DCOM error is rather meaningless and can be disregarded but there is a fix here as it is a possible cause:

https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-fix-a-dcom-error


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

the BTHUSB error is a driver being shut down to accomodate power management that actually cannot do so...Could be Bluetooth, wifi or some other networking component.
Refresh our memory what make and watt model PSU did you use for replacement as this sounds like psu issue (the critical one)


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> According to what I read the DCOM error is rather meaningless and can be disregarded but there is a fix here as it is a possible cause:
> 
> https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-fix-a-dcom-error


Ran into a small problem here:-
At step 4, there is no checkbox or "Enable Distributed COM on this computer." option.

Step
Double-click "Component Services," then navigate to "Computers," then "My Computer," then "DCOM Config" and finally "Microsoft Windows Remote Shell Host." Right-click "Microsoft Windows Remote Shell Host" and select "Properties" from the context-menu. A window will appear.

Step 4
Click the check box next to "Enable Distributed COM on this computer." Turn them off, click "OK" and turn them back on again, clicking "OK" a second time.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> the BTHUSB error is a driver being shut down to accomodate power management that actually cannot do so...Could be Bluetooth, wifi or some other networking component.
> Refresh our memory what make and watt model PSU did you use for replacement as this sounds like psu issue (the critical one)


I bought the replacement from Asus spare parts and it was recommended to me for this PC. They said it was the one originally supplied with the PC.
For info, the restarts began *before *I changed the PSU

http://www.asusparts.eu/Asus-0A100-00150100


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

tomohawk said:


> I bought the replacement from Asus spare parts and it was recommended to me for this PC. They said it was the one originally supplied with the PC.
> For info, the restarts began *before *I changed the PSU
> 
> https://www.asusparts.eu/Asus-0A100-00150100


It's a Asus PSU 300W ERP2013 80+ BRONZE


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Even though it is junk, it still should be good enough to run system new.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I just went back through all the posts here to see what this system hardware is and no luck can you tell us now Tommy.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

I wasn't sure how to do this so I did a search and came across a DirectX Diagnostics Tool (dxdiag) (means nothing to me), which seems to do what you asked. The report is attached. If it's not what you need, can you tell me how to get the information you requested and I will get straight back to you.

Tommy


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Perfect Tommy I just wanted to look and see if 300 watts is enough for your unit and I suppose it is underpowered but most brand name towers are underpowered regardless of brand with poor quality psus anyway and somehow should at least run ok with new psu for a while.
If the new unit and the old unit had the same issue and it sure sounds like power how old and what is the power strip you are using to plug them into? The cause could be an old poorly functioning power strip or UPS or a faulty outlet not properly grounded and not the pc at all.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Rich-M

Believe it or not, I connected yesterday via a brand new UPS extension lead.

Restart happened afterwards.

Tommy


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I do have a wireless mouse and keyboard connected via an external dongle. Should I try a wired connection for a while?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tomohawk said:


> Thanks Rich-M
> 
> Believe it or not, I connected yesterday via a brand new UPS extension lead.
> 
> ...


It's not just the back-to-back cable that could be the cause. The following could also be the cuprit:

UPS
wall socket
Multi-socket extension (if any)
Top plug (if any)

If the UPS is directly plugged into the wall socket (as is recommended), I suggest you try plugging the PC directly into the wall outlet (hopefully your wall outlet has enough sockets for both the system unit and monitor). If this is not possible and you have to use a multi-socket extension, then do so, but do not use the UPS for now. If the restarts still occur, try a different extension on the same wall outlet. If nothing changes, haul the setup to a different wall outlet in the building. I wouldn't be surprised if the new PC that you returned gets sent back with a clean bill of health. Let's remove the UPS from the setup first and see if there are any changes. At this point we'll just have to test and eliminate the suspects one at a time and hopefully bust the one responsible. Do you have another PC in another part of the house that runs just fine? If you do, try setting it up a this station and haul the this one to its place. It's gonna be quite some work, so brace yourself.

I too experienced a similar issue on my first build and it had me jumping through hoops and loops before a close examination revealed a sooty ATX 4-pin power connector! It was a little bit easier to notice the soot because the plastic connector was originally white and had started to turn brown inside. I changed the fan/heatsink, PSU and UPS, but nothing improved, until I noticed that the slightest vibration caused a shutdown, including the boom from my small Creative speakers! I ended up removing the connector from the motherboard and directly soldering the four wires directly onto the board. That rig still runs almost a decade later :grin:

What I'm trying to say is, there could be a loose power connection on the motherboard, and identifying it is not that easy. In worst cases, simply unplugging and replugging the connections isn't enough. Your case is most likely external since a brand new PC exhibited the same symptoms, although it could have been a genuine coincidence. We'll see once you've done the swapping as described above. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Stancestans

I will do that and report back in a couple of days, but just to be clear - up to yesterday, the pc was plugged directly into a wall socket.

Yesterday, I introduced a 4-gang extension with UPS and the PC is plugged into the extension now.

So, if I'm reading you correctly, the only thing left for me to try now is to plug the pc directly into a different wall socket.

Tommy


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tomohawk said:


> Thanks Stancestans
> 
> I will do that and report back in a couple of days, but just to be clear - up to yesterday, the pc was plugged directly into a wall socket.
> 
> ...


Yap.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Quick question.

Am I reading a high fan speed/noise incorrectly. It has got to the point now that once they speed up, I'm thinking that I'm about to have a restart and I begin shutting things down.

Just now, there was nothing running and I see in Task Manager something called Windows Modules Installer Worker with 30% of CPU. Is this of importance?

Also, any idea what the other item marked is?

Tommy


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tomohawk said:


> Quick question.
> 
> Am I reading a high fan speed/noise incorrectly. It has got to the point now that once they speed up, I'm thinking that I'm about to have a restart and I begin shutting things down.
> 
> ...


30% CPU usage should not be driving your fans crazy. Recollecting previous posts, your temperatures were running quite high and you mentioned planned replacement of the CPU fan and heat sink. I'm curious to know how things turn out with lower temperatures. You did some cleaning and reapplied thermal paste, but may not have a tight installation of the heat sink (paraphrasing you) if my memory serves me right. I wouldn't worry much about the Windows Modules Installer for now, but I have no idea what the other marked process is other than web descriptions such as this. The system should be able to run at full CPU speeds for hours upon hours and not approach thermal shutdown thresholds. I expect less than 40 degrees Celsius on idle and no more than 70 degrees Celsius on 100% CPU usage for your system.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Stancestans

OK, I will try and clean the paste and re-apply also this week.

Does anybody know of an app that tracks cpu temps and generates a report. I'm wondering is it possible, after a restart, to get a report in a timeline of the temps, so that I can check it against the event viewer and see what was happening at the exact time of restart.

Tommy


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tomohawk said:


> Thanks Stancestans
> 
> OK, I will try and clean the paste and re-apply also this week.
> 
> ...


I don't know of a program that generates a timeline report of the temperatures, but you could try Core Temp  and record the readings when idle and when on high load. There is a stress testing program called Prime95, you can run it (instructions for stress testing are given on the linked download page) to give the cpu maximum load and observe the readings on Core Temp. Let the stress test run until it has completed at least three tests or until it shuts down, then report back the temperatures reached.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Stancestans

I cannot see where it runs several tests. As far as I could determine, it ran non-stop until I manually stopped it. I hope I'm not doing this wrong. I simply loaded it and selected "run torture test". When the test is running, it states "Choose Test/Stop to end this test"

I ran it for 1 hour, without any shutdown. I have attached the Core Temp files (at start, at end, idle) and the Prime report.

Regards,
Tommy


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tomohawk said:


> Hi Stancestans
> 
> I cannot see where it runs several tests. As far as I could determine, it ran non-stop until I manually stopped it. I hope I'm not doing this wrong. I simply loaded it and selected "run torture test". When the test is running, it states "Choose Test/Stop to end this test"
> 
> ...


Those temperatures look odd to me, especially the minimum temp. It is too low even for an Intel processor, yet it is know that AMD processors run hotter than intel ones. There appears to be a lot of queries on the expected/normal temp ranges for AMD CPUs, but at least Core Temp is reporting the correct tjmax temp for yours, and the highest temp reached is below tjmax, but dangerously close if the readings are accurate. The maximum temperature at idle is acceptable. I bet you can achieve 10 °C lesser than tjmax with good thermal paste and heatsink/fan.

Core Temp readings for your CPU may not really be accurate. BIOS readings are more accurate, but unfortunately CPU load is very low while in BIOS. It is encouraging that the stress test ran for an hour without shutdown, so this is good enough for me and I can safely say that CPU temperature is not the problem.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for the analysis Stancestans

What would you recommend as next steps?

Tommy


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

tomohawk said:


> Thank you for the analysis Stancestans
> 
> What would you recommend as next steps?
> 
> Tommy


See my earlier suggestions in post #76 .


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Stancestans

Understood and I have today changed the power connection to direct wall plug in another location. I have also replaced the thermal paste.

Tommy


----------

